# Anyone watch alaskan bush people?



## 066blaster

Stupidest show ever.. just a bunch of homeless bums. Like they would survive 1 night in the cold with blue jeans and a cheap leather coat.. No hat or gloves. And they never show them eating anything . It's just a bunch of BS. And they have a British accent so they ain't from alaska.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Never heard of it, though I watch maybe an hr of TV a week if that.


----------



## Jeff Lary

I kind of agree there, IQ's are very low an that show low low lowwwwww. Good thing giant Grizzly Adams dad has 4-5 boys to do all the lame stuff he dreams up for him. You will not ever see him doing much. Always got a ailment of some sort yada yada yada.


----------



## dave1974

Yeah that show is pretty hard to watch...


----------



## showrguy

should be called "dipshits in the woods"


----------



## Jeff Lary

It is just embarrassing to me to watch them interact with other people. The " boys" ages 20 something to 35 still living in the family cave, tree stump, blue tarp hotel ect. They go to town to find a woman...... think about this,.. all these grown men very uncomfortably trying to hit on the girls they find. Talking about digging hole with their hands or climbing trees.
They own nothing, no education no home except with mom an dad living under the same shack on squatted on land. What woman would think they were a good catch? They "the boys" may be very good people I bet they all mean well and if needed would work hard. But at their age they all should be earning a living and have a place to call their own even if it is a old rented camper on a 1/4 acre lot. God they have one old warn out Suv for 9 people.


----------



## 066blaster

They are not survivalist ' s they are bums. Who would want to live like that. Yeah between all the family members they could make $180,000 a year if they all got minimum wage. It would be alot better than what they got now... but I suppose the show is paying them something.


----------



## Jeff Lary

I know in one show the barter for a generator a blue one I think. Then they go into the junk yard and dig it out from under other junk. Twenty minutes later you get a look at the generator it is new and a totally different colored now I think. They are in the woods at night running around with guns... I cannot imagine having the film people telling me to run here , point there, look that way.... And then let them put it on tv and pretend that it all happened live and unscripted. The truth of all of these shows it this simple , life every day life would be way to boring to bother to film. Have you or any human being you ever met had 1/80th the amount of drama in you whole life that they have in one 5 show season.


----------



## 066blaster

With all these shows I think the producer's take over and it's no longer a documentary, but a reality based show. Which sucks because a would actually enjoy a true documentary, even if it is about homeless people. With this show they Probably film the whole season in a few days.


----------



## 066blaster

I seen that generator episode. Yeah there is no way they would have got that junk yard one running.


----------



## tla100

Oh there are some people that have a lot of drama in their lives, drugs do that.....


----------



## Jeff Lary

How about the man the legend _*MICK DOOOOOGE*_ !
What a fruit cake that guy is. Everything he does he looks at the camera like, " I am the only living human being that knows this ya know" What a moron last night he was going to make maple syrup,.. long foolishness short he has 1 sap spile and 1 small pot.
Last I knew when I make syrup it takes between 47 and 52 gallons of sap to produce 1 gallon of syrup depending on sugar content. I changed channels when I saw his outfit. I figure it would take him about 30 days to gather enough sap in that 1 tiny pot to get enough to make 1 gallon of syrup. Considering sap only lasts about 4 days in cool weather his would be spoiled 26 days before he had enough to work with. I know that is not accurate as I work with 10 gallon batches my self and don't have to wait to store up 50 gallons of sap first. Just spouting off I guess.
As I watch these shows what really makes my blood boil that for every person like myself there are 100 that watch and believe every word. What a poor excuse for people we have become. My Grand farther would throw his old C-51 Homelite right through the tv.


----------



## Olesenofalaska

I think this is the show that made the news for pissing the neighbors off so much that the family left the area. Contrary to the impression they wanted to give on the show the family lived near other people that were sick of their **** and ran them and the production team out. I seem to remember a neighbor getting in some trouble for shooting fireworks at a helicopter that was filming the show.


----------



## 066blaster

Jeff Lary said:


> How about the man the legend _*MICK DOOOOOGE*_ !
> What a fruit cake that guy is. Everything he does he looks at the camera like, " I am the only living human being that knows this ya know" What a moron last night he was going to make maple syrup,.. long foolishness short he has 1 sap spile and 1 small pot.
> Last I knew when I make syrup it takes between 47 and 52 gallons of sap to produce 1 gallon of syrup depending on sugar content. I changed channels when I saw his outfit. I figure it would take him about 30 days to gather enough sap in that 1 tiny pot to get enough to make 1 gallon of syrup. Considering sap only lasts about 4 days in cool weather his would be spoiled 26 days before he had enough to work with. I know that is not accurate as I work with 10 gallon batches my self and don't have to wait to store up 50 gallons of sap first. Just spouting off I guess.
> As I watch these shows what really makes my blood boil that for every person like myself there are 100 that watch and believe every word. What a poor excuse for people we have become. My Grand farther would throw his old C-51 Homelite right through the tv.


I did my self a favor and never watched it. Moonshiners is pretty bad too, that one bunch of guys have been on there several seasons and their still always blows up, gets shot up, stolen or something. And they got some fake cop chasing them around. 
I'm also sick of watching all these shows because you spend hours watching them and weeks following the show and at the end nothing happens. It's such a let down. Like the guy that was supposed to get eatin by the snake.


----------



## chucker

Jeff Lary said:


> How about the man the legend _*MICK DOOOOOGE*_ !
> What a fruit cake that guy is. Everything he does he looks at the camera like, " I am the only living human being that knows this ya know" What a moron last night he was going to make maple syrup,.. long foolishness short he has 1 sap spile and 1 small pot.
> Last I knew when I make syrup it takes between 47 and 52 gallons of sap to produce 1 gallon of syrup depending on sugar content. I changed channels when I saw his outfit. I figure it would take him about 30 days to gather enough sap in that 1 tiny pot to get enough to make 1 gallon of syrup. Considering sap only lasts about 4 days in cool weather his would be spoiled 26 days before he had enough to work with. I know that is not accurate as I work with 10 gallon batches my self and don't have to wait to store up 50 gallons of sap first. Just spouting off I guess.
> As I watch these shows what really makes my blood boil that for every person like myself there are 100 that watch and believe every word. What a poor excuse for people we have become. My Grand farther would throw his old C-51 Homelite right through the tv.


? YOU MEAN TO TELL ME WHAT I HAVE BEEN WATCHING AN TAKING NOTES ISN'T TRUE? now what am I to do when the world crashes and runs amuck!?


----------



## Jeff Lary

Tattoo you feet like vines and run barefoot to Mick he will show you the light!!


----------



## Jeff Lary

yes that is the one I read that too about the neighbors running them off.


----------



## Rockjock

They seem to have more and more stuff each time I see the program. Be it more guns to a very large tent. What is odd to me is why would anyone in their right mind choose a piece of land where they have the highest population of brown bear in the world?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I haven't watched it, but I do know all of the other "reality" shows I've caught bits and pieces of are a joke. The only one that is somewhat true is Alaska Survival (or whatever it's called) with Marty Rainey.


----------



## tla100

Fat Guys in the Woods on Weather channel, actually not horrible. No drama, just one guy teaching 3 other guys how to build fire, shelter, and eat. Not the best show, but none of the soap opera crap....


----------



## Jeff Lary

My favorite is Survivor Man Les Stroud. No drama no "Bear Grills" leaping off waterfalls in the Amazon. Just wind rain and cold mostly maybe eat a small lizard maybe a salmon . This man is very respected in the bush craft sort of folk I guess.


----------



## mu2bdriver

You guys are making me feel better about canceling my cable a long time ago.


----------



## dave1974

Lol...the alaskan bush people show is bad but for me its like a darn trainwreck and I can't stop staring at it,every time its on I'm gonna watch it.my wife hates the show,whenever its on she's asks why I'm watching those retards again.lol


----------



## Jeff Lary

did you see "Bear" I think? standing in that Glacial stream wet from head to toe ( on purpose ) and howling like a wolf... Boy he is alllll man or is he wolf man .....or maybe bear man or maybe dumb azz


----------



## dave1974

Haha,yep I have seen the bear......my favorite was his pickup line for those girls when they went into town"so do any of you ladies like to climb trees?"its hard to believe he didn't leave with any babes huh?lol


----------



## 066blaster

Did you see the fake scene where the guy got the chainsaw bar stuck in a little branch, and they said the bar was bent. The old man took off the clutch cover, put it back on and it was fixed. And their shower? Plastic tote with a pipe running out the bottom... and he says if you put the lid on it gives it pressure. . Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jeff Lary

It is a awful thing to say but I honestly believe he has those people ( his family ) buffaloed . I honestly think he has convinced them that whatever he has told them is the absolutely the gospel truth. He is a David Koresh and they are his cult.


----------



## Jim Timber

dave1974 said:


> Lol...the alaskan bush people show is bad but for me its like a darn trainwreck and I can't stop staring at it,every time its on I'm gonna watch it.my wife hates the show,whenever its on she's asks why I'm watching those retards again.lol



I only watch it when I'm alone at the cabin. Comedy of error's is right.

I also think those kids will remain single and at home with mom and dad until they're too old to breed. Well, I can hope anyway, right?


----------



## Wayne68

I think the producers are just as stupid as the band of tards they dug up for the show. Do they really think the average person is going to believe any of this is true?


----------



## Jeff Lary

really.


----------



## Jeff Lary

I am just catching the last 10 min of their latest show. I have a question, can anyone just pick any place in the Alaskan wild pull over and start up your saw? Looks to me like they are doing a lot of tree removal to me I guess n o one on this planet owns that land? Sorry got to go now I have to pressurize my Coleman cooler, ( by putting the lid on ) of course.


----------



## dave1974

I was wondering the same thing,can you just go out wherever in the bush and start cutting and building?just don't seem right to me.


----------



## Jim Timber

dave1974 said:


> I was wondering the same thing,can you just go out wherever in the bush and start cutting and building?just don't seem right to me.



The producers claim they'd been trying to homestead in a federal wildlife area and got burned out when they went into town one day. At least that's the story they're sticking to.

I haven't seen any episodes of the latest season, so I'm a bit out of the loop on what they're doing now.


----------



## dave1974

Oh you gotta check out the new ones,they're pure gold lol...they are starting over in a new area of the bush,already built a outhouse,shower and trapper shack.


----------



## Jim Timber

I don't have pay tv at home, so I'll have to catch it at the cabin when I'm up there.


----------



## 066blaster

I guess we don't know if it's all set up. Maybe they rent a piece of land to film the show...i also have heard the old man and a few of the boys are facing felony charges.. something about filing for some kind of aid, but can't prove they are residents. Probably because they are homeless.


----------



## SS Sniper

It looks like the kids idolize movie characters 
And I agree this show is stupid Lmao


----------



## Jeff Lary

If I had to make a guess I would say that they stopped mental maturity at about 13 years old.


----------



## AKDoug

066blaster said:


> I guess we don't know if it's all set up. Maybe they rent a piece of land to film the show...i also have heard the old man and a few of the boys are facing felony charges.. something about filing for some kind of aid, but can't prove they are residents. Probably because they are homeless.


First, just like every other state you cannot pull up and just homestead anywhere you want. Last season they were operating on a parcel that was purchased. They left a giant junk pile behind and really pissed off the local rural residents. In the winter the whole clan heads south to the lower 48.

In Alaska, in accordance with our statehood act, we do not own the mineral rights to private property. The founders of the State concocted a way to share the dollars collected from oil royalties collected on State land with the populace. A certain portion of the oil royalties collected every year go into a fund called the Alaska Permanent Fund. The current fund is $50billion dollars and growing. It is managed by a committee and it invests in various stocks, bonds, real estate, etc. At the end of a year they take the average earnings of the last 5 years and split that number in two. That half is divided equally among the qualified residents of Alaska. 

To be a qualified resident means that you have to move to Alaska and declare permanent residency. You are allowed to apply after your first year of residency. At that point to further qualify you must remain in the state full time. You are allowed to be gone from the state for 179 days. Anything more than that and you are disqualified. It appears that the Bush People family was gone for more than 180 days, yet they applied for Alaska PFD's. Alaska takes this fraud seriously, as it should. http://www.adn.com/article/20141022/stars-alaska-reality-tv-show-charged-pfd-fraud

Just so you know, Alaska's PFD check last year was roughly $1800 for every qualified Alaskan.


----------



## Jeff Lary

yes all of that jives with what I have read about the Browns. I Googled them a while back and read a lot about them. Until it seemed that the things I read were a repeat of an earlier article. I t is well established that they are gone from Alaska enough to disqualify them for the funds. All the members over 18 or 21? are guilty it seems of the fraud.


----------



## Stihl 041S

After the Richard Proenneke film "Alone in the Wilderness" all the rest is poop.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Did you see the kid build a real man cave? then cook up a batch of grass hoppers ....any woman would be soo lucky


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

dave1974 said:


> I was wondering the same thing,can you just go out wherever in the bush and start cutting and building?just don't seem right to me.



more than I feel like explaining at 4am, but to keep it short, yes, but there are tons of rules and only on certain land.


----------



## Jeff Lary

why would you take a couple boats 10 miles down a lake to get 8 20' logs and tow them back then try to lug them 300 yards the cut them up 6' long and use them for posts??? WTF. How many fool hours ( producer hours) went into dreaming up that brain fart?


----------



## 066blaster

Jeff Lary said:


> why would you take a couple boats 10 miles down a lake to get 8 20' logs and tow them back then try to lug them 300 yards the cut them up 6' long and use them for posts??? WTF. How many fool hours ( producer hours) went into dreaming up that brain fart?


It will probably be like last season, they will get the floor and a couple walls up and give up on it. And do they all wear the same clothes everyday?


----------



## tla100

Yeah I was wondering the same, taking 3 boards on their "raft" per trip. They got a dumb chainsaw. Not sure why I watch. A few episodes ago they worried about getting more meat, only after they were out of food. IF this was close to real they would goners.


----------



## Zale

Probably won't see this gang next season due to the fact Dad and the boys are being investigated by the state for fraud.


----------



## Jeff Lary

It is time to work that means Billy must hurry up and get sick. If the boys are not all an act and I doubt they are, can you imagine them on their own in an apartment meeting people every day . They sorely lack even rudimentary social skills.
If you watch the episode with the hauling of the logs across the bay with a boat. In that episode the one that tries to dress like Dracula " Noah" you will see him writing his friend a letter. You will get a glimpse of this letter, it looks like it was written by a 7 year old . All stick letters all out of shape up and down above and below the lines on the page.
That is sad to me that to me tells the whole truth of all the kids. Watch this closely and tell me your opinion. The poor kid can barely scratch out a word, weather they want to or not they most likely will always be relegated to the outskirts of society. What will they do when mom and dad die off live together in the woods someplace? When the Discovery Channel money goes away what then...


----------



## chucker

time is the best teacher, sometimes.....lol


----------



## Section VIII

I watch and like the show for entertainment. Last night's show was great in that regard. Gabe was chosen to cut down a tree that happened to be right in the corner of the house they were building. Entertaining stuff...especially how he cut the tree down.

If Gabe can draw as well as he did in the episode, he should be doing that for a living.


----------



## Knobby57

I'm convinced the brothers are gangbanging the sisters .. Terrible show. Total bs . But I can't stop watching it[emoji37]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 066blaster

At least the house is up.. now they can go in and stink it up.


----------



## Rockjock

I noticed that had another bar on the chainsaw, I wonder if they bartered 2 leaves and some bear poop for it? Gents maybe I heard it wrong but did they not choose to live in an area with the highest population of brown or black bear? First off why would anyone be so stupid and second why would anyone let them do such a thing? I mean really think of those poor bears getting upset stomachs from eating those fools!


----------



## tla100

If hippies taste as bad as they smell, bears will leave em alone. 

I noticed the different bar also. What confuses me is the blue tarp roof? Is that going to hold up to any snow load? 

They sure had a lot more wood to build cabin. Wonder how many trips with the little lund they had to make to get it?


----------



## chucker

yupp- you- betcha....


----------



## Milkweed Seed

I thought it was funny they don't have a pot to piss in, but all if a sudden had a new looking Stihl to make their chanty. Looks like they got their priorities straight in my book. To bad it's just a docudrama aka bull ****, **** show...


----------



## Rockjock

Milkweed Seed said:


> I thought it was funny they don't have a pot to piss in, but all if a sudden had a new looking Stihl to make their chanty. Looks like they got their priorities straight in my book. To bad it's just a docudrama aka bull ****, **** show...



Don't forget that Noah proclaimed he was a genius. MENSA had no official statement.


----------



## Jim Timber

Rockjock said:


> Don't forget that Noah proclaimed he was a genius. MENSA had no official statement.



I think he just meant he was smart enough to not sleep with his sister (which makes him the only virgin there).

They're gonna be fun in prison for tax fraud.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

I HATE these shows as it puts a horrible image of Alaska to the public.

Visited my 85 year old grandmother last night and I guess she watches a lot of those shows.
She pretty much thinks that is how everyone lives... and it's not fault if her's


----------



## Jim Timber

I enjoy the "Buying Alaska" show because you guys have some beautiful country and lovely homes up there. Not a lot of running water, and roads look a bit rough in areas - normal folks living and buying houses otherwise.

All the shows with a cast and theme become whatever the producers and editor can dream up to make compelling programming. "Reality" has very little to do with it.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Milkweed Seed said:


> I thought it was funny they don't have a pot to piss in, but all if a sudden had a new looking Stihl to make their chanty. Looks like they got their priorities straight in my book. To bad it's just a docudrama aka bull ****, **** show...





Rockjock said:


> Don't forget that Noah proclaimed he was a genius. MENSA had no official statement.


Have you seen genius write?? he does so at about a 2nd grade level. In one of the shows he is writing a letter to his girlfriend, and he farther leans over to look very poor for a genius really scrawny stick letters all out of proportion and leaning every direction. But if you use a hot nail to put a hole in pvc pipe....well you gotta be smart for that.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Ever watch Alaska State Troopers ? nothing but drunken Eskimos in every episode, or Meth head Eskimos. Is every Eskimo like this? I doubt it but that is all they show.


----------



## Jeff Lary

I love Alaska the Last Frontier but they lack a lot when it comes to hunting. I don't know who's idea it is to take the film crew hunting, but not one person on that show could hit the broad side of a barn if I had them locked inside of it. I mean really one minute his wife ( Jane) gets hit by the scope the next she is shooting 300 yards at a bear,... really?


----------



## Jim Timber

I want to know what drugs those people are selling? They have a huge boat, track hoe, tractors, atv's, etc, and yet they're never shown working on anything for income.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Jim Timber said:


> I want to know what drugs those people are selling? They have a huge boat, track hoe, tractors, atv's, etc, and yet they're never shown working on anything for income.


Someone will soon tell you that the famous singer named Jewell is Altz Kiltchers daughter. There are two singers named that one is famous and probably has some money and one is a folk singer His Kid is The folk singer I guess.


----------



## Jim Timber

She sounds like a dying goat singing, but I'd still do naughty things to her.


----------



## chucker

jim, if you had their amount of cash or wealth(Alaska the last frontier) as the kilcher's you wouldn't have to work for wages either!! good on you jeff leary, for the heads up on some of the Alaskan people!! everyone is not an Alaskan idiot as their portrayed native or other...... all though most of the "bush people" is a unreality docudrama there are a few points to the good ! like when you think you have enough firewood for the night, cut more or you may catch a cold like "daddy bush beard" or weird? just need to take the comedy hour shows with a grain of salt! sea salt that is.....


----------



## Section VIII

Knobby57 said:


> I'm convinced the brothers are gangbanging the sisters .. Terrible show. Total bs . But I can't stop watching it[emoji37]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jim Timber said:


> I think he just meant he was smart enough to not sleep with his sister (which makes him the only virgin there).
> 
> They're gonna be fun in prison for tax fraud.



I thought that as well but whatever....it's still entertainment. As long as you don't think too much about things like that.


----------



## Saddle Mander

If I stumble upon it, I will watch for about 2 minutes out of morbid curiosity. But that's all I can take.


----------



## matt167

I....tried to watch it. And I want my 5 mins back and 60 seconds each commercial I had to endure.


----------



## 066blaster

Jeff Lary said:


> Someone will soon tell you that the famous singer named Jewell is Altz Kiltchers daughter. There are two singers named that one is famous and probably has some money and one is a folk singer His Kid is The folk singer I guess.


Wow I didn't know jewell was his daughter. I guess she and him do the theme song. I'm sure she throws a little money thier way.


----------



## Jeff Lary

the way I understand it Jewel " the famous one" is no relation to them,... jewel the poor folk singer is


----------



## 066blaster

Jeff Lary said:


> the way I understand it Jewel " the famous one" is no relation to them,... jewel the poor folk singer is


That was her thing she lived in a van, poor, ect. But she had some hit songs and was on mtv late 90's early 2000.. I'm sure she has some money.


----------



## 066blaster

it also said her net worth is 30 million. And her grandpa or great grandpa that homesteaded the land became a Alaska senator.


----------



## mikey517

There are YouTube videos of Jewel and Atz (her dad) performing together onstage. I believe they also sing the theme song. 
I enjoy that show as well.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I would be very surprised if Jewel is sending any money Atz's way... She is from Atz and his FIRST wife and I've been told that she sided with ma ma, and pretty much doesn't have any contact with her dad... BTW, I think Jewel is divorced now...

As for Richard Proenneke, those films are a bit mis leading too! I didn't live too far from him and he had a lot of help that was never mentioned in the films. I knew guys that flew over there and gave him a LOT of food staples, also there were guys that went there and would help him with firewood ect...

He absolutely was an amazing man, he just wasn't the "hermit living off the land" they made him out to be.

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Never really seen the TV shows you guys talk about. But sound like "non reality" reality


----------



## cus_deluxe

ValleyFirewood said:


> Never really seen the TV shows you guys talk about. But sound like "non reality" reality


Such is the entire "reality" tv line-up, a bunch of garbage to keep the minds of the people occupied, think brave new world. the voice, american idol, survivor, americas got talent.....more like americas got retards (by the millions apparently)


----------



## tla100

Caught the last episode. They got decent looking MS44o, they also rigged up a "bush" sawmill to cut some table tops. It was pretty funny they showed one shot and one end that should have been riding on the top of a 2x4, screwed to the log, started good for couple feet, then had a big old curve and they were probably 6-8" above their line.....


----------



## Pelorus

Google "Heimo Korth", or better yet, read "The Final Frontiersman", which is a biography of him.
Korth is the real deal, imo.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/07/07/vbs.heimo.alaska/

http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/the-last-alaskans/bios/meet-heimo-and-edna-korth/


----------



## TheBunz

Yeah heimo and Edna have some good documentaries you can check out about real bush people. YouTube has a few;

Braving Alaska
Surviving Alone in Alaska

The there's the show The Last Alaskans
Seems real enough.


----------



## mt.stalker

LMFAO ! The Bush people ..... How about the episode where they cut down 1 pine tree , because they were out of "lumber" . Then they block and tackle it to the beach , and tow it 60 miles with their 60 ft boat , to be made into lumber by someone with an ****** Granburg csm . Imagine the cost of operating that boat for 120 miles , for a few boards from a csm ? OMG , i cant watch it anymore . My brother talked to one of the origional film crew , afew yrs back .... He told him they could only pan the camera a few degrees , because their "homestead" was in a development .


----------



## Jim Timber

The last commercial I saw had the kids running the boat into a piling. With how much rot is on that hull, I'd expect it to sink.

I'm to the point I can't stand it anymore either. The script is terrible, and so are the actors. I hope their trial for fraud gets the show cancelled. Last I saw, the judge refused a plea deal.


----------



## Jeff Lary

well cheer up if you run out of Hoppy's no.9 you just fry yourself a chicken and viola! you have gun grease. I have a rifle identical to that one Gabe carries, I cringe when I see how they treat it.


----------



## Jeff Lary

I keep waiting for the "EXTREAM BEAR " to dive to the ground for an EXTREAM roll and drive a stick up his ass or a rock into his skull. Freaking idiot


----------



## tla100

Jeff Lary said:


> I keep waiting for the "EXTREAM BEAR " to dive to the ground for an EXTREAM roll and drive a stick up his ass or a rock into his skull. Freaking idiot



Heh I thought the same thing the other day....


----------



## Jeff Lary

Its just odd really,.. sad kind of, there are lot's of people that watch that show and others like it and believe every bit of it. They don't notice just the messed up and reckless, and half/assed they do things. Can you imagine taking a 70' WW II wooden sub chaser a hundred miles to deliver a 200 pound washing machine someplace ? How much would you have to charge me to do that $600.00- $700.00 ? you got fuel ,5 man crew, food ,two days on the ocean??? ect...


----------



## TheBunz

There are a lot worse things to watch on tv. I just wish they made more down to earth people out in the woods living and learning the land. Need another **** Proenneke.


----------



## Jeff Lary

They would have very little viewership if they followed just a "normal human being". There would be very little drama to see. I think of all the things I do, most are similar to the supposed Alaska survivalist people. I hunt fish gather firewood do my own carpentry can vegetables raise a garden blah blah blah. There is almost zero drama in my every day doings. I have lived this way all my life and if you took all the exciting parts you may have enough material for 3-4 shows.
People want instant excitement, drama, fear and danger.
I own" Alone in the Wilderness" (I think that's the name ) The Richard Proenneke story. I loved that show but even he if you read about him had supposedly many people come in to help him. I tend to think that he did almost everything all alone he just seemed like that kind of person to me.
The vast audience for these shows are people that couldn't grow a weed let alone provide their own food. They are the one's who clamor for more excitement and drama. It used to be that people from the large towns and city's were this way but not anymore . There is a never ending supply of hopeless lazy ignorant folks out there who live vicariously through the TV and Facebook and not all of them live in the city either.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth

Watched a couple of shows from the series shown here , not too impressed . Give me Ax Men any day , in saying that it's pretty unbelievable most of the time .


----------



## Jim Timber

Bobby and one of the sons plead guilty and got 30 days in jail. Not something you do when you think you can prove you weren't guilty.


----------



## Jeff Lary

I wonder why they don't use the show to spin this " minor" setback ? I am sure it is just bad luck and the gubberment after them once more right?


----------



## dall

Jeff Lary said:


> I wonder why they don't use the show to spin this " minor" setback ? I am sure it is just bad luck and the gubberment after them once more right?



maybe why they left their house or maybe they squatted on someone elses land like before


----------



## Jim Timber

You should read up on the back-story on the production of this show. The "gunshots" in the night were fireworks from one of the neighbors shot at the production crew's helicopter because the neighbors (yes, Neighbors) were tired of the constant noise, fuss, and bother of the show being filmed in the lot next door. They were anything but "remote" deep in the bush. They were in a smaller town, on an outer edge lot, they had rented to film the show. They stopped filming that season because the crew was afraid someone was going to get hurt if the fireworks didn't run them off. The neighbor was charged with endangering an aircraft or some such IIRC.

Seriously, look up "Alaskan Bush People fraud" - the oil money fund isn't the first mention of lies and deceit.  This show's as real as Caitlyn Jenner's cooter (I know he doesn't have one).


----------



## Jeff Lary

yea I read all that a long time ago


----------



## Jeff Lary

I see now that Ami is sick they have abandoned the house in AK and are heading west. Can you think of any place where it would be ok to up and leave all the junk they have hauled in the "Bush" That idiot Kenny? with the "tire house", he hauled over 200 car tires back to the island what a freaking mess he has left all alone to say nothing of all the other junk the rest of them "left" behind.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

First of all, it's all fake so it's no big deal what "they" left behind...

The production crew will have to clean it all up, (hire a clean up crew) as it should be, they are the ones that "leased" the property for the show, in the first place...

SR


----------



## Jeff Lary

I hope your right they left a hell of a mess up there.


----------



## Nanuq

Sure wish people could experience real Alaskans in real bush communities. They're darn fine people.


----------



## Jeff Lary

yes but they are not dramatic enough to have their story told.


----------



## Emmalink

I also hear about this show in first time. Sounds creasy and rude.


----------



## Huskybill

How many moves and houses are they going to build. Look at how many brown towns they leave after building. Fake for sure.


----------



## TBS

Bill apparently made enough money to pay cash for a few lots in Washington totaling near 800 acres and the kids get paid fairly well too.

Speaking of Bear Grylls I remember when they were filming an episode in the central Sierra and Bear got caught eating breakfast at the pines resort in bass lake during filming.


----------



## Huskybill

I’m tired of the ak bush family.
I don’t watch much tv, maybe goldrush to see Parker kick Tony’s butt. Haven’t caught buckin billy Ray Smith yet. I watched Goodson swamp logging there gone.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Huskybill said:


> I watched Goodson swamp logging they're gone.



They have a show on YouTube that a small film produces.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Bush people has to be either the most or second most stupid show ever created. It’s either them or Big Bang theory.


----------



## DannytreeLLC

They are related to one of my neighbors. I’ve had the pleasure of personally meeting Bear and they boys. They are as big of losers as you all have described. They’re rich now, though.


----------



## Overkill338

066blaster said:


> Stupidest show ever.. just a bunch of homeless bums. Like they would survive 1 night in the cold with blue jeans and a cheap leather coat.. No hat or gloves. And they never show them eating anything . It's just a bunch of BS. And they have a British accent so they ain't from alaska.


It was proven to be fake. Where they built the house, was right next to a freeway.


----------



## Overkill338

Olesenofalaska said:


> I think this is the show that made the news for pissing the neighbors off so much that the family left the area. Contrary to the impression they wanted to give on the show the family lived near other people that were sick of their **** and ran them and the production team out. I seem to remember a neighbor getting in some trouble for shooting fireworks at a helicopter that was filming the show.


You are correct. They were next to a major roadway but wanted us to think they were miles from any civilization.


----------



## Jeff Lary

Someone should make a tv show about how some of these reality shows are fake. Show the Browns then back up a half mile and show taco bell and Walmart big highway ect. Sorry I have to go pressurize my tote again I think the cover fell off...


----------



## Stihl 041S

Also known as “Short Bus Alaskans”


----------



## Woodanhor

DannytreeLLC said:


> They are related to one of my neighbors. I’ve had the pleasure of personally meeting Bear and they boys. They are as big of losers as you all have described. They’re rich now, though.


Probably your Alaskan relatives


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Hoonah, which is about 30 miles from Jeaune


Overkill338 said:


> You are correct. They were next to a major roadway but wanted us to think they were miles from any civilization.


Hoonah, which is about 30 miles from
Juneau.

Never been. I know property in Juneau is $$$$ because of all the politcians making many times more than what us common folk make.

I know the other show with Jewel's (the singer) family, they aren't that far from town either.
That one though, I think it's more the producers editing it a certain way.

The show with Wild West Guns and the other with Knight's Taxidermy are very much dolled up for the show as well.


----------



## farmguywithasaw

The only thing worse than watching them run a power saw on the show is Marty from homestead rescue. Some of his stumps look absolutely horrendous and if they are doing it just for the show [email protected]$k them. They also give people who have never used a saw little to no instructions and no PPE and say have at it


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

farmguywithasaw said:


> The only thing worse than watching them run a power saw on the show is Marty from homestead rescue. Some of his stumps look absolutely horrendous and if they are doing it just for the show [email protected]$k them. They also give people who have never used a saw little to no instructions and no PPE and say have at it



He's not acting for the show.

He's got a very strong personality. Sometimes can be a bit tough to deal with.

He got upset once when I asked if he needed a chain sharpened on a saw brought in for a part.
Chain was beyond dull. Looked like he tried to cut concrete with it.
He said he'd just sharpened it and WTH did I know about sharpening chains, since I obviously couldn't tell his was fine.

He wasn't happy with me when I told him I'd get help to offload some logs from his truck. My back is in rough shape, and I try not to lift heavy stuff. 
Dude had an Advil jar the size of a big gulp in his cupholder. Would figure he'd understand.


----------



## anlrolfe

Homestead Rescue,
It's a wonder they haven't gotten themselves or someone else killed.
Granted - drama sells airtime


----------



## ray benson

Billy Brown passed away.








Billy Brown Dies: Star Of Discovery Channel’s ‘Alaskan Bush People’ Was 68


Billy Brown, the star and patriarch of Discovery Channel’s reality series Alaskan Bush People, died Sunday after suffering a seizure, his son Bear Brown, who also stars on the show, confirmed…




deadline.com


----------



## Sawyer Rob

ray benson said:


> Billy Brown passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Brown Dies: Star Of Discovery Channel’s ‘Alaskan Bush People’ Was 68
> 
> 
> Billy Brown, the star and patriarch of Discovery Channel’s reality series Alaskan Bush People, died Sunday after suffering a seizure, his son Bear Brown, who also stars on the show, confirmed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


 That's probably the first thing that happen on that show, that's actually the TRUTH and not made up!

SR


----------



## Jeff Lary

I must admit I don't watch anymore but I always figured he was faking his illness so the kids would have to carry out all the hair brained Ideas he came up with without him having to help. It is awful to have such thoughts and likely shows my true character but everything is so fake that after a while I begin to just assume it's all made up even the illness's.


----------



## Huskybill

How many houses did these kids build so far? There being paid so much per episode plus I think they stay in a hotel when there not filming. Smart kids if they only had an education. A mind is a terrible thing to waste.

As far as getting the generator running people junk stuff the minute the carbs get gummed up. I buy old tractors most that aren’t frozen will run if we clean the carb and points.


----------



## Bbqman

066blaster said:


> Stupidest show ever.. just a bunch of homeless bums. Like they would survive 1 night in the cold with blue jeans and a cheap leather coat.. No hat or gloves. And they never show them eating anything . It's just a bunch of BS. And they have a British accent so they ain't from alaska.


Same as pawn stars and a few others bs shows


----------



## Bbqman

Jeff Lary said:


> I know in one show the barter for a generator a blue one I think. Then they go into the junk yard and dig it out from under other junk. Twenty minutes later you get a look at the generator it is new and a totally different colored now I think. They are in the woods at night running around with guns... I cannot imagine having the film people telling me to run here , point there, look that way.... And then let them put it on tv and pretend that it all happened live and unscripted. The truth of all of these shows it this simple , life every day life would be way to boring to bother to film. Have you or any human being you ever met had 1/80th the amount of drama in you whole life that they have in one 5 show season.


Next door is a pizza joint.. .. yea real


----------



## Jeff Lary

I have not tuned in for a very long time they are just so,... gawd I don't even know the word. Silly, foolish, fake, sappy, ignorant, incredibly embarrassing to watch.


----------



## JeffHK454

I always endured watching the nonsense solely because of the beautiful scenery ..The Last Alaskans was the real deal though.


----------

